# Back By Popular Demand ArachnoChat



## Travis K (Jun 18, 2015)

*Back By Popular Demand... ArachnoChat*

OK, so due to some moderation issue and some bugs, the old channel broke/is defunct.

I decided to make my own Channel and in choosing the name I have, due to suggestions form AB users, decided to stick with Arachnochat.

The official channel designation is ##arachnochat and it is on the Freenode IRC server.  Please see my new updated nick for log in link and channel name.

There really is only one rule in the Channel, no bullying/harassing.  Other than tha feel free to chat about T, scorps, roaches, and anything else for that matter.

HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON!  Come in and say hello.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## donniedark0 (Jun 18, 2015)

Awesome Travis! Thank you =D


----------



## Travis K (Jun 18, 2015)

donniedark0 said:


> Awesome Travis! Thank you =D


Your welcome.

FYI, the channel is brand new and some people don't know about it yet.  If you hop on tonight I will be AFK but feel free to keep it open or check back tomorrow.


----------



## Philth (Jun 18, 2015)

I just chatted with myself for about a minute, good times.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Travis K (Jun 19, 2015)

Philth said:


> I just chatted with myself for about a minute, good times.
> 
> Later, Tom


LOL, I am on typically from 8-5, M-F, PST.  the channel will grow we just need more new peeps to fill it up.


----------



## trailblazin02 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm the only one in chat right now. If you're bored swing on in and say hello


----------



## Travis K (Jun 23, 2015)

trailblazin02 and I are both in chat.  Stop by and say Hi.


----------



## trailblazin02 (Jun 23, 2015)

If you've got some free time stop into the new chat room. Ask questions, share knowledge, or just come say hello and spark up a conversation. Let's get this new chat rolling and start having some regular chatters stop in on a daily basis


----------



## tebs (Jun 23, 2015)

wat is dis?!?!?!


----------



## Travis K (Jun 24, 2015)

tebs said:


> wat is dis?!?!?!


Dis is your life......




Dis is your life on ##Arachnochat!:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## trailblazin02 (Jun 26, 2015)

Happy Friday tarantula lovers! Swing into chat and say hello today if you have some spare time. Talk to fellow keepers and other animal lovers in chat. 
We're slowly gaining new regulars that chat on a daily basis


----------



## Travis K (Jul 8, 2015)

The new chat is picking up lots of steam.  Hope some more of you can stop in and say hello.


----------



## trailblazin02 (Jul 10, 2015)

TGIF! Stop on into the new chat and say hello. Its a Friday free for all chat about anything and everything. You'll be happy you finally did


----------



## Travis K (Jul 16, 2015)

Slow day today, come in and tell me your life story.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 23, 2015)

Are there any fellow Imgurians out there?  Come say hello in the land of IRC.


----------



## Travis K (Aug 28, 2015)

So summer is winding down and old school IRC is ramping up.  Stop by and say hello


----------



## Austin S. (Aug 28, 2015)

Signed on to say hi.... hmmm...


----------



## Travis K (Aug 31, 2015)

Come back again Austin S.


----------



## gypsy cola (Sep 2, 2015)

I'll say hello when I get to work, on the chat. Which is graveyard shift. So hello to myself


----------



## Travis K (Sep 3, 2015)

gypsy cola said:


> I'll say hello when I get to work, on the chat. Which is graveyard shift. So hello to myself


Most the activity is during work hours M-F, but if you are available later on hang out in there and maybe you will find that someone else pops in around the same time.


----------



## trailblazin02 (Sep 8, 2015)

Chat rules. It where all the cool kids come to talk

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm new to this community and joined the chat. Had a good time, good way to pass the time, or be entertained. Its fun and welcoming!


----------



## tebs (Sep 16, 2015)

chat chat chat! where the people at...


----------



## Travis K (Sep 18, 2015)

Boop~

You really should be chatting and saying hello.

---------- Post added 09-18-2015 at 09:44 AM ----------

(9:16:53 AM) taantulater [448439e5@gateway/web/freenode/ip.68.132.57.229] entered the room.
(9:17:39 AM) taantulater left the room (quit: Client Quit).

Please at least say hello before leaving.  We were not able to welcome you into chat before you left.


----------



## Travis K (Oct 8, 2015)

tebs said:


> chat chat chat! where the people at...


tebs, travisK, fetaljuicy, jessecher, psyrocke, pulch, and vvx are waiting to chat with YOU.....

---------- Post added 10-08-2015 at 12:30 PM ----------

Attn: Austin S

Please pay no attention to fetaljuicy, his mom just died of cancer and he is having some issues.


----------



## trailblazin02 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey all you bored tarantula lovers. If you have free time feel free to come in and say hello


----------



## Travis K (Oct 14, 2015)

trailblazin02 said:


> Hey all you bored tarantula lovers. If you have free time feel free to come in and say hello


OK, see you in a bit.


----------



## Travis K (Nov 4, 2015)

Casting Call for fresh meat in the chat.


----------



## Travis K (Nov 12, 2015)

Psyrocke said:


> I'm new to this community and joined the chat. Had a good time, good way to pass the time, or be entertained. Its fun and welcoming!


Psyrocke,

Haven't seen you around lately, that new job must be keeping you extra busy.


----------



## Hisserdude (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm online if anyone wants to chat!


----------



## Travis K (Nov 13, 2015)

Hisserdude said:


> I'm online if anyone wants to chat!


I am usually only on the chat during business hours.  What part of ID are you from?


----------



## Travis K (Dec 10, 2015)

come in to chat. I am back from knee surgery and would like to meet some new AB peeps.  There are there are six of us online right now as I type this.


----------



## Travis K (Dec 28, 2015)

I hope you all like the new forum format.  Come into chat and say hello if you are bored.


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm in this IRC often, so why aren't you! Join the arachnochat IRC today and get a free personalized greeting from me! Join today! Or else.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy New Year, and Happy Chat.


----------



## dmahaffie (Jan 12, 2016)

I would like to join in, but know nothing about getting onto "channels".  Can someone give specific instructions?


----------



## Pociemon (Jan 13, 2016)

dmahaffie said:


> I would like to join in, but know nothing about getting onto "channels".  Can someone give specific instructions?


I have exactly the same problem.....


----------



## Travis K (Jan 26, 2016)

dmahaffie said:


> I would like to join in, but know nothing about getting onto "channels".  Can someone give specific instructions?





Pociemon said:


> I have exactly the same problem.....


Click the link in my signature
type in your user name
type in the channel address... ##arachnochat

Then say hello.


----------



## Travis K (Feb 2, 2016)

@dmahaffie 
Was that helpful?


----------



## Travis K (Feb 11, 2016)

it's a slow day in the chat, come in and say hello.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (Mar 1, 2016)

Come on in and say hello.  I am running reports for work today so I might not be super quick to respond but stop in and say 'Hi' anyway.


----------



## Travis K (Mar 4, 2016)

TGIF fellow invert <3'ers


----------



## lunarae (Mar 11, 2016)

Fun people to chat with. I'm on just about every day here. It's in the browser so no need to download anything. Just go to: https://webchat.freenode.net/ put in a user name and ##arachnochat and join in.


----------



## Travis K (Apr 26, 2016)

Come in and say hello on this fine Spring day.


----------



## Travis K (May 12, 2016)

@lunarae 
where you been?


----------



## steidellg (May 13, 2016)

Do you guys still use this chat room?


----------



## Travis K (May 17, 2016)

steidellg said:


> Do you guys still use this chat room?


Yes.  I say that you joined in but you were literally in the room 11 seconds before you left.  Come in and say hello and stay a while.


----------



## Tenevanica (May 17, 2016)

I'll be on for a bit. I have work to do though, so I can't stay for long


----------



## Travis K (May 23, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> I'll be on for a bit. I have work to do though, so I can't stay for long


Tenevanica, it was nice chatting with you.  Come again sometime.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 2, 2016)

Well it Thursday.  Lets talk about inverts.


----------



## Travis K (Aug 9, 2016)

It's the Dog Days of Summer.  If you are bored come in and say hello.

http://webchat.freenode.net/


----------



## Travis K (Aug 30, 2016)

IRC chat is the original chat.  It is the 1990's, baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (Aug 31, 2016)

@REEFSPIDER 
Thanks for joining.  It was nice meeting you.


----------



## Travis K (Aug 31, 2016)

Come one Alice...  You didn't give me enough time to see you were in the chat.


----------



## Travis K (Sep 13, 2016)

It's a good Day to say hello in IRC.


----------



## Travis K (Oct 19, 2016)

Travis K said:


> It's the Dog Days of Summer.  If you are bored come in and say hello.
> 
> http://webchat.freenode.net/


 Come on in...


----------



## ShadowBlade (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey people. Come to the chat, it’s the cool thing to do. Ignore what you’ve heard, because there is no one left. Start a new colony of invert lovers.

Either flirt with Travis or ignore him. He leaves early.

Look for me when the sun sets, (although today likely closer to 7pm Central). So don’t burn yourselves out getting there too early. 

Be my friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Travis K (Feb 16, 2018)

ShadowBlade said:


> Hey people. Come to the chat, it’s the cool thing to do. Ignore what you’ve heard, because there is no one left. Start a new colony of invert lovers.
> 
> Either flirt with Travis or ignore him. He leaves early.
> 
> ...


^what he said.


----------



## Thomas B (Feb 16, 2018)

Travis K said:


> *Back By Popular Demand... ArachnoChat*
> 
> OK, so due to some moderation issue and some bugs, the old channel broke/is defunct.
> 
> ...


This is the best IRC channel I've ever been in! It changed my life!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Feb 16, 2018)

Fun Fact: every time you sign on to Arachnochat you gain +5 coolness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 16, 2018)

What is going on here?


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Feb 16, 2018)

spidertherapy78 said:


> What is going on here?


 Just cool kids bein cool. Carry on.


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 16, 2018)

Mirandarachnid said:


> Just cool kids bein cool. Carry on.


This is why I don't understand.  Too old.  Too uncool.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## StampFan (Feb 17, 2018)

I can't get past the "I'm not a robot" prompt.  So either I'm a robot or....spins and spins and spins.

Edit:  Nevermind, think I figured it out.  Is it ##arachnochat ?  

Appears to be other very similar channels....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Feb 18, 2018)

Love old threads that never die.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Travis K (Feb 22, 2018)

Mirandarachnid said:


> Fun Fact: every time you sign on to Arachnochat you gain +5 coolness.


True Story.


----------



## LdLrLyChLd (Feb 23, 2018)

I wanna play!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Feb 23, 2018)

LdLrLyChLd said:


> I wanna play!


A fellow Minnesotan eh? Hop on in, we're live!


----------



## Travis K (Mar 1, 2018)

ShadowBlade said:


> A fellow Minnesotan eh? Hop on in, we're live!


As the President of ##arachnochat I can confirm that this is correct.


----------



## tebs (Apr 6, 2018)

and......so.....what's goin on in heeere....


----------

